
Extreme weather is pummeling the midwest US and farmers are in deep trouble - anigbrowl
https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2019/05/30/extreme-weather-is-pummeling-midwest-farmers-are-deep-trouble/
======
fredgrott
its more complex than the article covers..

Let me explain(my bias I am in NW Indiana and grew up working on my Uncles
Farms). The herbicides used for corn mess-up other crops that have shorter
periods of growth that could be used to replace corn due to late planting.

That means for example they cannot switch ot Soybeans due to herbicides used
for corn from the previous years crop.

Late planting of corn affects price as most farmers sell corn on the options
market per a contract and late planting will adjust that future contract price
downward

